
Cold fusion reactor verified by third-party researchers (2014) - mrfusion
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/191754-cold-fusion-reactor-verified-by-third-party-researchers-seems-to-have-1-million-times-the-energy-density-of-gasoline
======
Thorondor
I will be as happy as anyone if this works, but the E-Cat seems to break a lot
of physical laws. Specifically, the Coulomb barrier to the nickel-hydrogen
fusion reaction is so high that it barely occurs even in the center of the
Sun. Also, a successful fusion reaction should have produced measurable gamma
rays, which have not been observed AFAIK.

[http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2011/12/05/the-
nucle...](http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2011/12/05/the-nuclear-
physics-of-why-we/)

------
digikata
Great news! Now reproduce it again, independently, in more labs.

Sidenote re: the photo: would one expect the device here to be in some sort of
insulated box? Or are the cameras sufficient to do all the accounting?

------
anotheryou
can we please stop hoping for rossi? he'll never deliver

Mr Rossi theme tune:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw26fLW_gg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw26fLW_gg4)

just read the guys history:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Rossi_(entrepreneur)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Rossi_\(entrepreneur\))

------
joezydeco
Please label [2014].

